# Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?



## MaxGe1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Foristi!

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr eine Trip zum Lachsangeln mit Kunstködern an die norwegischen Flüsse machen.
Um mir einen entsprechenden Vorgeschmack zu holen, habe ich natürlich auch geraume Zeit im Internet darüber nachgelesen.

Nun meine Frage:
Bei diesen Berichten und Empfehlungen liest man ausschließlich von monofilen Schnüren ab 0,40.
Ist Geflecht wirklich aufgrund der Abriebfestigkeit nicht gut verwendbar? ;+

Ich würde gerne Geflochtene verwenden, da 250 m 0,40er Mono schon auf eine ganz schön große und folglich schwere Rolle aufgezogen werden wollen, und die dann den ganzen Tag mit einer entprechenden Rute zu schwingen... Da fällt mir am ersten Abend sicher der "Ast" ab!:q


Hat jemand von Euch das bereits gemacht und kann mit seinen Erfahrungen glänzen bzw. wie ist Eure Einschätzung?



Petri Heil vom ahnungslosen Markus|wavey:


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

Hi,

habe zwar noch nie in Norwegen auf Lachse geangelt, habe aber schon Lachse gefangen. Beim Spinnfischen verwende ich immer (auch beim Lachs) geflochtene Schnur. Wenn Du aufgrund des klaren Wassers bedenken wegen der Sichtbarkeit der Schnur hast, kannst Du immernoch ein Mono-Vorfach verwenden.


----------



## heinzrch (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

weiß zwar nicht, wie ein Lachs an der Angel schlägt, kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Aussteigerquote bei Forellen an geflochtener Schnur wegen der fehlenden Dehnung deutlich höher als an Mono ist. Die Rollen in mindestens 4000er Größe würde ich schon alleine wegen der Bremse und der Wurfweite (größerer Spulendurchmesser) wählen, unabhängig ob Geflochtene oder Mono. Wegen dem Abrieb würde ich mir an einem natürlichen Fluß weniger Gedanken machen, Flußkiesel sind in der Regel nicht so scharfkantig wie z.B. Muschelbänke.


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

Die fehlende Dehnung des Geflechtes kann man durch eine entsprechende Rute problemlos ausgleichen und eine qualitativ hochwertige 2500er oder 3000er Rolle kann den Fluchten eines Laches gut standhalten. Und ich behaupte mal, dass ich mit einer 2500er+geflecht weiter werfe, als mit einer 4000er mit entsprechendem Mono.


----------



## Wez (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

@Max Ge1
Hi,
vergiss die geflochtene, vergiss die (qualitativ hochwertige) 2500er oder 3000er Rolle!
Auf die Wurfweite kommt es beim Lachsfischen wohl eher nicht so sehr an. Ich vermute einmal das mit relativ schweren Blinkern, o. ä. gefischt wird. Die bekommt man auch mit einer 4000er und 40er Mono weit genug geworfen. 
Die Ausrüstung für das Lachsfischen sollte in der richtigen Kategorie gewählt werden, d.h.: Lieber etwas zu stark als zu schwach!
Kann selber auf leidvolle Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit zurückblicken...
Vibrax - Spinner Gr.3 mit Meerforellenrute (WG 30 g) und 30er Mono und 3000er Rolle ausgeworfen, zweimal eingekurbelt, Rrrrums! 
Lachs am Band - und nu? 
Keine Schnitte den Fisch zu halten, Ausrüstung zu schwach - Mist! Zwanzig Minuten wie ein Blödmann am Ufer hinter dem Fisch hergerannt...vergebens. Der Drilling ist aufgebogen, Lachs wech! Sch...
Habe den Fisch noch nicht einmal gesehen! Hatte den damals auf ca. 10 Kg geschätzt.(Der war aber vermutl. noch größer wie ich einige Tage später feststellen sollte.)
Einige Tage später an einem anderen Fluss mit stärkerer Ausrüstung gefischt. Rute:4,2m / WG 90 g, Multirolle mit 40er Monofil, Blinker 32 g 
Fang: Lachs, 10,2 Kg
Drillzeit: Ca. 10 Minuten
Also, lieber etwas groberes Geschirr verwenden...du fischt dort ja schließlich nicht auf Rotaugen, und Lachsangel ist nun einmal harte Arbeit.

Gruß, Wez


----------



## peterws (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

@ Wez
Wenn es Dir Spass macht mit so einer Ausrüstung den ganzen Tag zu spinnen ...
Ich liebe das leichtere Fischen und bleibe bei meiener Empfehlung. Wenn nicht grade gezielt auf Königslachs gefischt wird (was in Norwegen wohl nicht der Fall sein wird) halte ich Deine Rutenempfehlung für deutlich zu schwer. Deinen verlorenen Lachs hast Du, wie Du schreibst, wegen eines zu schwachen Hakens verloren. Mit Deiner Ruten/Rollen Kombination hättest Du wahrscheinlich noch deutich mehr Druck machen können, wobei auch mir eine Rute mit 30g WG zu leicht wäre.

Noch ein (zwei) Wort(e) zu den Haken: Große Einzelhaken!


----------



## "Tarm7" (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

Hallo,

dürfte letztlich davon abhängen, welche Flüsse du beackern (nichts anderes wird es werden, wenn Du es ernst meinst...mir ist diese Jahr jedenfalls nach einer Woche fast die Schulter rausgehüpft) willst bzw. wie groß die Lachse dort jeweils im Schnitt sind. Im Zweifel  reicht auch , zB an der Mandal, eine 0,35 mono vollends aus. Genauso gut, kannste auch geflochtene nehmen, ist letztlich piep egal, so lange Du nicht auf der Suche nach dem Monster bist. 

Petri


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

Geh man mit schön leichtem Gerät los, postiere Deine Frau mit der Cam am anderen Ufer und lass Dich dann beim Drill filmen. 
Dat Video kannste dann hier einstellen. :q

Mein Tip
Mindestens 35er Mono, lieber mehr! Ich würd auch lieber ne Multi- als ne Stationärrolle fischen.


----------



## MaxGe1 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lachse in Flüssen - Schnur monofil oder geflochten?*

Danke für die vielen aufschlussreichen Antworten.

Leichtes Gerät halte ich für mich mangels Erfahrung mit Salmo salar nicht als angemessen, das überlasse ich mal als  "Lachs-Rookie" den routinierten Profis!

@Gnilftz: Gute Idee!:q Das mit dem Video wird umgehend auf die To-do-list gesetzt!#6


Markus


----------

